# Maggots in Trash can



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello
We're having a problem, well it happens every year, where our outside garbage can has maggots/flies in it.

We bag up all garbage in tied bags and don't really have anything out of the ordinary in there, other than dog feces (we live in town, have no other way of getting rid of it).

I hate maggots, they gross me out, and I want to eradicate this - 

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Rock Salt~! Or Salt of any kind. Sprinkle the can bottom and sides if table salt. but that will do the trick.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> other than dog feces


You could bury it, or build a "septic tank" by burying a plastic trash can with the bottom cut out so you wouldnt be constantly digging.
My BIL buried a 50 gallon barrel and ran PVC into it so he could just hose down the kennels and it would run right in.

There are also commercial systems made for this, but making one wouldnt be all that hard

http://www.gundogsupply.com/dog-waste-toilets-and-septic-tanks.html


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

> You could bury it, or build a "septic tank" by burying a plastic trash can with the bottom cut out so you wouldnt be constantly digging.
> My BIL buried a 50 gallon barrel and ran PVC into it so he could just hose down the kennels and it would run right in


What would I use to keep the smell down? Do I have to add anything else?
We had a small commercial one that we had to keep dumping chemicals and water in, but after the first winter, it seemed to not work anymore.



> Rock Salt~! Or Salt of any kind. Sprinkle the can bottom and sides if table salt. but that will do the trick.


this is perfect!! I'll tell hubby to pick some up today and we'll see how it works.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I never heard of the rock salt or table salt method. That would be good if it works. I always would just do a quick fly spray on the bags before I closed the lid. The salt method sounds a lot cheaper though.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

An easy way to bury the dog poo is to dig a deep hole with a post hole digger. Find a rock big enough to sit over the hole, fill in when it's getting fairly full, and start over.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

just put your trash can in the sun. it will kill the maggots in minutes. Kinda cant help it sometimes in the heat...might be dog poo, might be chicken bones.
gross but not a big deal.
Bait shop sells maggots for fishing, and some maggots are used medicinally to eat away dead tissue from a festering wound, so they do have their purpose on the earth.


----------



## goohsmom (May 10, 2009)

We get this at least once a year in the summer. When it happens, I spray the entire can, inside and out, as well as the bags themselves, with indoor insect spray. It takes a day or so, but each maggot that touches the spray dies and the problem goes away, at least for a while. In between trash pick up, if you can scrub your can out and let it sit out in the sun with the lid open for a day or two, it will help prevent a re-occurrence.

Pam


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

My son sprays our out every time we return from the dump, and lets them dry in the sun. We have only had them once this year. 

That reminds me I need to go to the dump today.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> What would I use to keep the smell down? Do I have to add anything else?


If it's covered , there shouldnt be any odor unless you have LOTS of dogs.
You could keep a bag of hydrated lime to sprinkle on it if needed, but most of the time there's no odor as long as the hole is deep enough


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

put DE or baking soda in bottom of the can


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

The can does sit in the sun, and last year I've bleached it a few times, not yet this year. The maggots are gone during the day, but in the morning when I leave for work,they are there, all white and wriggley . . . The can sits right next to my car, so I see them every day lol

I just don't see this on anyone else's garbage, so I didn't know if iwas doing something wrong.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I don't know if they are still available but Glad or another company used to sell bags that had a tiny amount of insecticide built into the bag which would control insects.


----------

